# Can't Contain Myself



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, good luck and have FUN  

I remember when my Rowdy and I were going to our first agility trial; I was actually crying with joy at the thought of us being in a ring together again (he had been sidelined with health issued for over 4 years). And it was fun!! I hope your day is as memorable for you as it was for me


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm jealous! How fun! Good luck. I hope all goes well for you two.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have a super great time, it sounds like you know you already will. I hope to get back in the game soon as well. It doesn't sound like I need to remind you to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YEA!!!! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Have a great time! Let us know Monday how it went.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Awesome, good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you and Teddi today!!!! Good luck, have a great time!!!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck today! And have LOTS of fun!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi  Just wondering how you and Teddi enjoyed yourselves?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teddi*

You Go Girl!!
Good Luck, Teddi!!!


----------

